# Etisalat postpaid plan minutes remaining, how to check?



## ash_ak

Any clues on how to check the postpaid plan international or local minutes used up or remaining. its close to the end of the month and i just want to find out and not let my mins go to waste


----------



## justforus

ash_ak said:


> Any clues on how to check the postpaid plan international or local minutes used up or remaining. its close to the end of the month and i just want to find out and not let my mins go to waste


Dial *142#


----------



## INFAMOUS

*121#


----------



## ash_ak

found this in an obscure nether region of the etisalat.ae website: To check your data consumption at any time, send Data to 1010 or dial *170#


----------



## Houstonian

comes as invalid service


----------



## Houstonian

This gives the balance in AED, anyone knows how to check minutes/sms??


----------

